# Jc higgins



## Cam52388 (Apr 7, 2020)

Looking for any info. Really wondering year model??? Or what's it worth?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 10, 2020)

It's a Ross built bike, and in this case, I'd say it's a '57 due to the serial # starting with 57. 4766 is the Sears catalog #, though I didn't see it on the '57 pages in the Elgin/JCH/Hawthorne book. There were a lot of bikes never shown in the catalogs, especially from the smaller companies, like Ross. It's really crusty, I'd value it around $100-150.


----------



## Cam52388 (Apr 10, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> It's a Ross built bike, and in this case, I'd say it's a '57 due to the serial # starting with 57. 4766 is the Sears catalog #, though I didn't see it on the '57 pages in the Elgin/JCH/Hawthorne book. There were a lot of bikes never shown in the catalogs, especially from the smaller companies, like Ross. It's really crusty, I'd value it around $100-150.



Ok thanks. So it was built by Ross but tagged as a jc Higgins for sears I'm guessing


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 10, 2020)

Sears was a distributor, not a manufacturer.  Sears sold bikes under the Elgin name before WWII, the JC Higgins  name after the war until about 1963 or 1964,  then they were sold under the Sears name.  I have a couple of sears bikes - most built by Murray, one built by Monark.


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 10, 2020)

The were also sold under the Ted Williams name for a few years between JD Higgins and Sears.  Roger


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 10, 2020)

No Ted Williams bikes in the "Collectable Elgin, JC Higgins, Sears..... " book of bicycles, but that book doesn't cover some of the later Free Spirit bikes.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 22, 2020)

Great find , service & ride it great patina  !!!!!!!


----------

